# finally have time!!!



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Finally found some time to chase after my other hobbies since my boss went on a cruise  Some on you might know from my display picture that I also love fishing!!!

Found a few hours on sunday morning to head out and catch some elusive rainbow trout  this was the first time I ever went out with my float rod setup and I didnt expects to hook anything.

Long story short, I landed a baby Atlantic salmon  also hooked into 4 rainbows from 4-7lbs but couldnt land any since I was inexperienced with my centerpin reel  but had a GREAT day on the water for sure!

Nature for the win!!!

My centerpin and float rod


Nature shot 


Baby salmon


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Photography is another hobby of yours, by chance ?

Gorgeous photos.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice Atlantic! The runs were really good and plentiful last week, lots of drop-backs though. Didn't get a chance to head out this weekend but heard the fishing was great as well. I have the same reel, Okuma Sheffield,


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Yah! This season its a bit slow. Some say the run is late but its hard to tell. Cant wait to head out again  and yah these okuma reel are soooo smooth, love them 



Kooka said:


> Nice Atlantic! The runs were really good and plentiful last week, lots of drop-backs though. Didn't get a chance to head out this weekend but heard the fishing was great as well. I have the same reel, Okuma Sheffield,


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Patience and persistent pays  just like with any hobby!!

Rainbow trout ♥


Thanks for looking!


----------

